# SSD Caching



## Bunchies (Oct 13, 2012)

hey, im new to SSD caching. sooooooooooo got a few question

I was thinking of buying a SSD Cache Drive

1.But will it support X58 Boards??
2.If i can put one in my system, Can it work with my SSD Boot drive (i also have 3 Hard Drives)
3.If i can with my Setup. Are there SSD caching drives that dont make you re-install Win7?

also does it just do caching for 1 drive or all?

lol and if there's anything more i need to know just throw it in your post

 thanks


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 13, 2012)

Pretty sure SSD caching is only supported by Intel chipsets that are Z68 and newer.


----------



## Bunchies (Oct 13, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Pretty sure SSD caching is only supported by Intel chipsets that are Z68 and newer.



yeah. lol ive been told that but not sure


----------



## m&m's (Oct 13, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Pretty sure SSD caching is only supported by Intel chipsets that are Z68 and newer.



My motherboard is a AMD chipset (790FX) and I have SSD caching.



Bunchies said:


> hey, im new to SSD caching. sooooooooooo got a few question
> 
> I was thinking of buying a SSD Cache Drive
> 
> ...



1 - Yes every motherboards are supported.

2 - No it won't work with your SSD.

3 - All SSD caching solution wont make you re-install windows.

4 - It can only cache 1 hard drive.

Why do you want SSD Caching? (Since you already have a SSD).


----------



## Bunchies (Oct 13, 2012)

not sure. just saw them and was wondering if they could benefit me at all. but im guessing not

but would it work good for my game hard drive?... or is that just unnecessary and a waste of money

my drive setup is
ssd - boot & firefox only
1tb - games only
1tb - random storage (moved my Temp files on this drive)
80gb - programs (i moved my users folder on this drive)


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 13, 2012)

m&m's said:


> My motherboard is a AMD chipset (790FX) and I have SSD caching.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I imagine you are referring to a software solution, which isn't the way I took his question.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 13, 2012)

If you've got an ssd as your primary boot drive, then there's no point i'd imagine.


----------



## m&m's (Oct 13, 2012)

Bunchies said:


> not sure. just saw them and was wondering if they could benefit me at all. but im guessing not
> 
> but would it work good for my game hard drive?... or is that just unnecessary and a waste of money
> 
> ...



You could see a benefit, if your caching SSD is using SATA 3. I personally have a Corsair accelerator SATA 2 since my motherboard is limited to SATA 2 and my loading speed are a little faster but the main thing is the boot time that has drastically changed.



MT Alex said:


> I imagine you are referring to a software solution, which isn't the way I took his question.



I'm referring to NVELO and you were referring to Smart Response? Both are great.


----------



## Bunchies (Oct 13, 2012)

m&m's said:


> You could see a benefit, if your caching SSD is using SATA 3. I personally have a Corsair accelerator SATA 2 since my motherboard is limited to SATA 2 and my loading speed are a little faster but the main thing is the boot time that has drastically changed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool, so now im thinkin just get one for my game drive lol

do you recommend it?


----------



## m&m's (Oct 13, 2012)

Bunchies said:


> cool, so now im thinkin just get one for my game drive lol
> 
> do you recommend it?



If you have a SATA 3 port that is not in use (since you only have 2 sata 3), yes I would recommend it, Crucial Adrenaline or Mushkin Enhanced Catalyst would be my personal choice.


----------



## TheOne (Oct 13, 2012)

You may also want to consider SanDisk's ReadyCache SSD, it uses Condusiv Technologies ExpressCache software instead of NVELO's Dataplex software, which is used with the OCZ Synapse, Crucial Adrenaline, Corsair Accelerator, and Mushkin Enhanced Catalyst caching SSD's.


----------



## Bunchies (Oct 13, 2012)

alright cool. how long do these drives usually last for?

and i take it i should take my game drive off sata 3 and put it on sata 2 and put the cache drive on sata 3

note i only have 2 sata 3 ports ssd on 1 of them and game drive on other

lol this should be my last post

srry for all the questions. i just dont wanna skip anything

EDIT: looking at the sizes and what size do i get??, my game folder is 46GB and may get bigger later on.


----------



## m&m's (Oct 13, 2012)

Bunchies said:


> alright cool. how long do these drives usually last for?
> 
> and i take it i should take my game drive off sata 3 and put it on sata 2 and put the cache drive on sata 3
> 
> ...



IDK how long it will last but mine is running since 6 months, I had to reinstall NVELO 3 or 4 times, because of the updates and loss in performance. (If you feel like it's getting slower, just uninstall and reinstall than the perf should be back to normal).

IDK what your performance will be if your hard drive is in SATA 2 and your caching SSD on SATA 3. Maybe someone knows but I don't. BTW it should not be slow.

With NVELO the maximum hard drive you can use is 2TB. Since your hard drive is 1tb, you should not have a single problem. Like I said my personal choice would be Crucial Adrenaline 50GB or Mushkin Enhanced Catalyst 50GB (or 100GB if the price is low).


----------



## Bunchies (Oct 13, 2012)

yeah, i just benched the drive on both SATA 3 and SATA 2 and there was only a 1.2Mb read difference lol

so ill only see improvements with a cache drive


----------

